# Hatteras cast technique advice



## Guest

My fishing buddy and I recently upgraded our rods to the Daiwa tournament ballistic (he has custom and I have factory) and the Akio 656 CTM (thanks Tommy!). We have been practicing our casting and are averaging 115 yards with a 6 ounce weight. We would love any advice or tips on improving our technique. Thanks!


----------



## dawgfsh

Greg's cast is headed in the right direction, could probably use a foot or two more drop and a little more rotation. Travis needs to learn from Greg, extend his arms and stop that quick snatch. I live on the south side of Greensboro if you need any more help.


----------



## Tommy

Good advise from Dawgfish.

A good rule of thumb on the drop is down to the bottom guide. You can adjust to suit your cast from there, but it will get you in the ball park.

Greg, when you turn into the cast, plant the left (leading) foot firmly and push back slightly. This will let you keep that right foot on the ground and give you a more effective pull.

Both - You need to extend a little farther back on the outswing.

Both - As you transition from the outswing to the powerstroke, push the left OUT and UP. Notice how neither of you reaches parallel with the rod. Ideally the tip should be lower than the butt when you begin the powerstroke.

Both - Focus your energy on a target 45 degrees above the horizon above where you want to make splashdown. THAT is your target. LOOK UP to that spot when you turn and cast to it.

As DF said, you can add rotation to get more power. If the target is 12:00 and you are tossing back to 6:00 then work toward 7:00 on the toss back (outswing) to add that rotation. When you do this, you must focus on the target or you will cast right.


Tommy


----------



## Guest

Dawgfsh, I greatly appreciate your offer for more help. I will send you a private message. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest

Tommy,

We really appreciate the tips and advice. With our current rod and reel setup, what would be the "normal" casting distance range if our technique was better?

I reached out to you a month or two ago regarding lessons. We will probably book something next year.


----------



## Tommy

"Normal" casting distance is a moving target...lol

The better you get, the more you want.

You are pushing 350 feet with a 6oz sinker. With some work 450 is doable. 500 feet with a hatteras cast is very good. There are a few out there that can hit 600', a lot more that _think_ they hit 600...lol

Tommy


----------



## spydermn

Tommy said:


> a lot more that _think_ they hit 600...lol


The tape measure is a humbling thing, like a bathroom scale. I use a measuring wheel to keep me honest. Also wind plays a huge part. One day I thought I was really starting to get the hit right...then I realized I was casting WITH a stiff wind. Took the WIND out of my sails ------


----------



## Garboman

This what I know....Rem Oil is your friend. I am not a Pro Tournament Caster, but I Drum fish a good bit. This is what I do, others have varying techniques but at the top level of OBX Drum fisherman the best surfcasters all have one thing in common..(doing that all inclusive thing twice in the same night..) you have to be smooth and deliberate in your motions.

Wet line, moisture is your friend on the beach, not the grass though but I cast over water

Look up high, it helps and when you remind your self to look up you will feel/see the difference.

Feet at ten o'clock and two o'clock, power comes from your legs, get your feet in a position to be comfortable at the end of the cast as well as the beginning.

Right arm (if casting right handed) well above your head, straighten arm as much as possible. Left arm straight as possible.

Nine foot drop 220 degrees from top dead center (had to throw in the car guy lingo) more rotation equals more time to fully load rod.

In slow and out fast, no slack ever in the 9' drop. Fluid motion is the desire. 

Keep both arms reasonably straight until the hit, then you perform the push pull.

Did not really think about until Tommy mentioned it...my rod butt is higher than the tip when I hit it.

And that is how I got 170-180 yards with a six ounce sinker 15 casts in a row this afternoon before I got tired. (Tired man is prone to be blow up man) I was actually tired from walking 8 miles this morning before I started otherwise I might have cast 30 times. A reason I read from a Brit on why they (Brits in general) cast so far...the Brit said because they practice 5-6+ hours a day..

All the above and 12 pound test Pro Spec I need to add Nothing like 12 pound test to add another 20 yards to a Drum cast


----------



## Garboman

12 Pound test is Dicey for Drum fishing, did it one night and landed three citations out of six hooked up, so it is not recommended...sure is fun to practice with though...for me anyway forget tennis balls, I want that sinker to fly....get some bank sinkers or better yet competition sinkers and viola...instant 20 extra yards...

I have been chucking a heaver since 1984, been around the best the OBX has put at the end of the planks or on the Point...The Best casters usually are 6'1 or taller, athletic and they mostly started young as teenagers. Four of the top Ten all time OBX casters all fished Nags Head Pier, coincidence? Maybe its the water

Being only 6' and 30 years old when I started I was short (distance) for a long time, made up for it by sheer effort and time spent chucking sinkers at imaginary Spotted Tail targets.

Still learning after all these years. At some point you hit your peak in distance, I hope at age 63 that time has not come for me yet, would like 600 feet with a 6 ounce pyramid some fine day

I am at 600' with a five ounce Sting Silver but I broke my last one off last week, got tired and sloppy and blew up my SL30SH.

May put on 10 pound test and go for it tomorrow (600') just to join the privileged few who actually can cast 600 without a pendulum, just a fishing cast


----------



## Tommy

Great stuff from an experienced drum fisherman Garbo. I'll be on the island for a month come mid Oct. Lets get together somewhere alone for some casting, I believe I can help get you past that privileged 600 foot/6oz mark. 

I've seen great casters in all sizes and body types. Taller guys do have a built in leverage advantage. At 5'11' and shorter arms it was something I had to overcome when on my way up the casting ranks. It is about maximizing your potential and using what you naturally have to your advantage. I started out competing against a childhood friend. Tony was 6'5" and about 280. He kicked my butt on a regular basis. After a while I STOPPED trying to cast like Tony and figured out what worked best for my body type. I had a lot of natural strength and decent athletic ability so I learned to get the sinker moving, get my body into the right position relative to the sinker and hit it HARD late. Fundamentals really do the trick.

Tommy


----------



## Guest

Excellent comments, thank you Garboman...


----------



## Guest

I (Greg) am 6'2" and Travis is around 5'10" but we are casting around the same distance. We are both pretty athletic. I feel like I should be getting better leverage than I am, maybe it is the arm extension.

Tommy, do you plan on being at the Point the first of November?


----------



## Adam

My rule about drop is simple. If you're throwing consistently left of target, lengthen your drop. If you're throwing right of target, shorten your drop. Smooth is your friend, and try to keep both feet on the ground. If you get off balance and get walloped by a wave, bad things are going to happen.


----------



## spydermn

So, can you take the same advise above that Garbo gave and apply to an OTG cast to slow it down before adding the swing into the cast?

Forgive me also but the foot placement at "10 and 2", is 12 o'clock pointed at your target? (see image) am I getting it right?


----------



## Tommy

gs42577 said:


> I (Greg) am 6'2" and Travis is around 5'10" but we are casting around the same distance. We are both pretty athletic. I feel like I should be getting better leverage than I am, maybe it is the arm extension.
> 
> Tommy, do you plan on being at the Point the first of November?


Yes


----------



## Tommy

spydermn said:


> So, can you take the same advise above that Garbo gave and apply to an OTG cast to slow it down before adding the swing into the cast?
> 
> Forgive me also but the foot placement at "10 and 2", is 12 o'clock pointed at your target? (see image) am I getting it right?


IMHO the above drawn foot position would not be the most solid as a base. If you move the right foot (assuming right handed caster) to Clock face center and position your left foot at about 10:00 with a good wide finish position you will be on the right track. Let me say this, everyone is different BUT, it is important to finish in a stable and solid position so you don't fall off balance as you power through.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy

Adam said:


> My rule about drop is simple. If you're throwing consistently left of target, lengthen your drop. If you're throwing right of target, shorten your drop. Smooth is your friend, and try to keep both feet on the ground. If you get off balance and get walloped by a wave, bad things are going to happen.


Nailed it


----------



## spydermn

Tommy said:


> IMHO the above drawn foot position would not be the most solid as a base. If you move the right foot (assuming right handed caster) to Clock face center and position your left foot at about 10:00 with a good wide finish position you will be on the right track.
> Tommy


So you are saying your going to finish in the direction your left foot is pointing? kinda like throwing a ball?


----------



## Tommy

spydermn said:


> So you are saying your going to finish in the direction your left foot is pointing? kinda like throwing a ball?


I do not consciously point my toe at the target. A nice wide finish stance with the left a bit out in front (10:00 on the clockface with right at clock center). This gives you a solid stable base to execute any powercast, including the hatteras cast.

Tommy


----------



## spydermn

Thanks Tommy. 

If you end up in Charlotte and have time for a class let me know.


----------



## matrix

Great advice from Tommy and Garbo! I have fished beside Garbo....he can bomb it out there for sure! If you have the time I would definitely recommend getting some instruction from Tommy, it will be time and money well spent, and you will learn from the best out there!

I have been fishing the point and piers for better than 30 years and thought I could cast decent until I met up with Tommy and he showed me what I didn't know! By the end of the day I had broken the 500' mark....to say I was pleased would be an understatement!

If you watch the best casters on the beach/Pier it looks like they do it with ease, and they do because they all have pretty much one thing in common.....their technique is great. Sure there are those Gorillas that just power it out there but as a general rule.......great technique will get you further than bad technique with power.


----------



## spydermn

Hey, I am the guy with bad technique and power...I resemble that remark

Trust me, I am planning on it but work and kids make for no free time. Maybe in the winter months.


----------



## matrix

I hear you man, I totally get it, when you finally do get the chance you wont regret it. Tommy is also a super nice guy to deal with.


----------



## Jeremiahm

It helps me to actually pull the weight towards the earth before making my way back up. In order to do that though, you have to have the butt higher than the tip in the load. I never cast a 6 ounce sinker though, only 8's. And, I'm a sub 500' caster in a field (but just barely). So take this for what it's worth.


----------



## captcruz

Hello, I am new to this Forum and New to Surf Casting. I'm retired yacht Captain and retired from Nitro Fuel Drag Racing. A few months ago decided to take up Surf Casting. I have never surf cast in my life and haven't fished for 25 years. I purchased a 13' 3 to 6 oz Rod from Tommy and a Akios 656SCM reel. Over the last two months I have been self teaching myself, watch youtube videos etc. Last Week Tuesday made to trip from S. Florida to Wilmington, NC to get proper instruction from Tommy. Took two flights with Delta, after landing went directly to the field to meet Tommy and get started. Spent about 1 1/2 hrs on Tuesday. Wednesday morning went back on the field for 2 hrs. Before I left and during the flight I was praying to get to 300' as I had no clue to what I was casting here, I honestly think iI was at 190-210' on day two I was at 155yards, 465'. What more can I say about Tommy Farmer besides his expert Knowledge, The man is good with people and knows how to help you build on your strong points. I now have a practice plan, a platform to proceed to the next level. Oh, the distance was on a measured field.. I look forward to seeing Tommy for the next level instruct soon.. Thanks Tommy!!


----------



## Tommy

Thanks Jordan

Tommy


----------



## Blindhog1964

https://youtu.be/gcB_HkSqYTQ


----------



## DaBig2na

Nice cast....I don't think I'd want my Drum rod anywhere near to the right where Hogman is casting... The long drop and all that "Sidearm" scares me..


----------



## Blindhog1964

Knock on wood never hit a rod , rail or person. Your right though looking at where my sinker goes it does worry me a might. But like I said it?s never been an issue.


----------



## Blindhog1964

I still need to open up and extend more in my drop. I see where I could gain some there.


----------



## DaBig2na

Drop to the first guide is all you need in a pier setting...Especially on that pier.


It appears you are pushing with your right arm more than you are pulling with your left...


----------



## Blindhog1964

You might be right there about the push pulling thing , I?ll have to make a mental note on that one for next trip.


----------



## Garboman

Blindhog1964 said:


> Knock on wood never hit a rod , rail or person. Your right though looking at where my sinker goes it does worry me a might. But like I said it?s never been an issue.


You will break off and hit the rail eventually, every one who throws hard always will... On that Pier during a bite you cannot always stand where you prefer due to a stack of Drum rods being in the way, and you can hit the rail without even breaking off, I did it myself back in March 2017 You don't have the room to sweep the deck on a cast as there will be ten-fifteen drum rods on the rail.

Every pier I have ever fished has gouge marks in the railing from my sinker, including the one in the video of you. Nice cast by the way I fished a long drop developed on the old Rodanthe Pier and it would barely clear the front railing on the way out...........a few times it did not clear and things went wrong in a hurry.

Last week I went from a long drop back to a short drop, due to clearance issues on piers. Got tired of moving people back further than they wanted to move. Timing is more critical with a shorter drop but it is less lethal to bystanders. Seen a couple people hit with rods and sinkers on breakoffs. Red Head has permanent hearing loss due to a well known FHB who broke off.

I get people out of the way on both my right and left, my break-offs are ambidextrous Only have to ask them one time usually


----------



## Blindhog1964

I?ve fished that pier since the 80s and know what you mean by ? when the bite is on? and 15 rods on the end would be conservative. But since the end has shrunk over the years Your probably right about that now. That video makes it look closer than it is, plus I was using a longer drop than I normally would.


----------



## Blindhog1964

Ok why does my quotation and apostrophes show up as question marks?


----------

